#ubuntu-sv 2010-12-08
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-sv 2010-12-10
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-12-11
<chepecarlos> hola mundo
#ubuntu-sv 2010-12-12
<rosales01> buenas tardes
<rosales01> me podrian proporcionar un dato
<rosales01> por favor
<rosales01> :-D
<rosales01> hola
